# Are Dubai Flights Turbulent?



## Nightshadow (Sep 21, 2010)

Im flying Chicago > Frankfurt > Dubai. 


How are flights coming into / going out of Dubai? Or flying through the Gulf states? Is that whole region relatively smooth or are there a lot of turbulent areas in your experience flying to and from Europe? 

Silly question, I know.


----------



## Lenochka (Apr 19, 2008)

it depends.......


----------



## Tropicana (Apr 29, 2010)

The Gulf region is generally smooth, particularly in summer, when compared to the Far East or Asian subcontinent or even Atlantic pathways


----------



## Mr Rossi (May 16, 2009)

Generally fine but there always seems to be a bumpy 45 mins about 1hr 30 from Dubai.


----------



## The Hero (May 16, 2010)

Nightshadow said:


> Im flying Chicago > Frankfurt > Dubai.
> 
> 
> How are flights coming into / going out of Dubai? Or flying through the Gulf states? Is that whole region relatively smooth or are there a lot of turbulent areas in your experience flying to and from Europe?
> ...


I just flew the same route but would have no idea about the Frankfurt to UAE leg as I was in love with the flight attendant sitting in front of me. The O'hare to Frankfurt leg is usually fine once you get away from the city (it's not called the windy city for nothing).


----------



## paisleypark (Mar 9, 2010)

been 'up in the air' for the past 9 years in the Gulf region...and yes there is the occassional turbulence...but its rather incosistent. The area does experience sand storms though...so you may find yourself circling the airport for a while at times.......


----------



## Huzzah Barking-Hatstand (Jul 16, 2010)

Nightshadow said:


> Im flying Chicago > Frankfurt > Dubai.
> 
> 
> How are flights coming into / going out of Dubai? Or flying through the Gulf states? Is that whole region relatively smooth or are there a lot of turbulent areas in your experience flying to and from Europe?
> ...


Broadly smooth up in the cruise, particularly during the summer. Big jet streams from the North during the winter can sometimes make things bumpy once in a while.

Any where hot will usually be a bit lumpy below about 5000ft or so, the level where the haze starts. Lots of convention down in the soup.

Cheers
H-B-H
lane:


----------



## Nightshadow (Sep 21, 2010)

Thanks for the responses guys! So I gather from what people are saying, nothing to be panicked about for the most part then. This is great news. Now I just have to hope no crazy storms from Chicago > Frankfurt


----------



## newbie913 (Aug 31, 2010)

Usually feel the turbulence in Europe.. never really felt it when we pas the middle east. Obviously depends on the weather conditions on the day..


----------



## Hash4272 (Sep 26, 2010)

i have traveled in and out of Dubai a lot, usually there is turbulence about 200 km north of dxb this happens to me each and everytime


----------

